# Anubias Rhizome Rot?



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I was doing a water change today and noticed this anubias' root system was looking a little off. I was wondering if I have a case of rhizome rot? This is the only anubias plant in the tank of about 15 that looks like this. The leaves are healthy and the rhizome itself doesn't look all that bad but the roots look a little stunted. I must also mention that this plant is about 3" away from the entrance of a clown pleco's cave. She is well fed with zucchini 2-3 times a week and nightly drops of NLS spectrum algae wafers. I don't think a pleco would graze on anubias roots but who knows.

I keep anubias in all my betta tanks and none of them look like this.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Does it smell?


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

+1 russell, 
rhizome rot will stink, and feel mushy. If it is rot, it looks like the early stages. I would cut off any discolored portions and separate it from the other anubias in that tank for a while just to be on the safe side.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

No smell at all. I removed it from the tank and rinsed off the brown gunk. I'm going to place it in my empty QT tank for a few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

QT is a good idea give it 3-4 weeks monitoring it closely. Loos of roots, soften/discolored rhizome and a smell more similar to garbage than a wet garden are other signs of the disease. I hope you don't have it, but also keep an eye on the other plants in the tank. if any show signs pull 'em and qt them immediately too.

added: other disease signs include stems discovering (and softening) at the base (often falls off easily as it progresses) or leaves showing signs of extreme nitrate deficiency (turn yellow then brown then deteriorate) its the disease destroying it.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> QT is a good idea give it 3-4 weeks monitoring it closely. Loos of roots, soften/discolored rhizome and a smell more similar to garbage than a wet garden are other signs of the disease. I hope you don't have it, but also keep an eye on the other plants in the tank. if any show signs pull 'em and qt them immediately too.
> 
> added: other disease signs include stems discovering (and softening) at the base (often falls off easily as it progresses) or leaves showing signs of extreme nitrate deficiency (turn yellow then brown then deteriorate) its the disease destroying it.


I think I remember you saying you keep BN plecos? Any history of them eating anubias roots? After I cleaned off the brown gunk the rhizome looks fine and doesn't have an odor or show any of the disease symptoms you stated. The roots look almost uniformly short compared to my other anubias.

I think I'm just going to QT it for a while to be safe.


----------

